# Most common question



## Guentjo (Feb 3, 2006)

Just a quick survey to get people's opinion of the most common questions on this board.  my money is on "how do I do a sumif with multiple criteria?"

I think that was the question that brought me here 

I bet for every post of some of these quesitons there are at least 5 people who actually use the search feature to find their answer.  Maybe we should look to making a sticky with this content.


----------



## Oaktree (Feb 3, 2006)

That's certainly up there.  "What do the --'s do?" is another one...


----------



## Greg Truby (Feb 3, 2006)

My money's on "how do I delete duplicate rows?".  Perhaps it's just my perception, but it seems like I see (at least) one of those every day or two.


----------



## Oaktree (Feb 3, 2006)

Another one: "How do I create a list of only the unique values?"


----------



## lenze (Feb 3, 2006)

> My money's on "how do I delete duplicate rows?".  Perhaps it's just my perception, but it seems like I see (at least) one of those every day or two.



AMEN

lenze


----------



## Smitty (Feb 4, 2006)

> the most common questions on this board



HELP!!!!!!

I NEED HELP!!!!!!

URGENT QUESTION!!!!!!!!!!!!

PLEAZZE HELP!!!!! [sp?]

Nnnneeed I say more or do I stutter? 

Although Dependent Lists does come up a bit.  (Hint: #154 )

Smitty


----------



## Von Pookie (Feb 4, 2006)

One that seems to be coming up quite a bit lately (actual text may vary): "Can I make a list in data validation and then just type a letter and it'll automatically jump to that section in the list?"


----------



## XLGibbs (Feb 4, 2006)

I am pretty sure it is:



> Thanks Aladin, your formula works great!  How exactly does it work?


----------



## Greg Truby (Feb 4, 2006)

Touché, Gibbs.  I'm pretty sure a fair number of the MVP's still ask that question -- though we do tend to see if we can suss it out on our own first and then ask him if he has stumped us.  Along those lines, then at least for myself, one question I frequently mutter to myself as I'm reading posts is "is there _anything_ Tushar doesn't know about VBA"?


----------



## just_jon (Feb 4, 2006)

Multiple returns from VLOOKUP

How do I get rid of #N/A

EDIT: Oh, yes, not to forget:

"I've got this lottery program and what I need is ..."

[ Like, y'know, the guys at CalTech/MIT haven't taken a crack at this one yet...]


----------



## erik.van.geit (Feb 4, 2006)

And what if we provided the "standard" answers in this thread ?
Then we can all refer to here


----------



## Felix Atagong (Feb 6, 2006)

How do I send a mail with attached:

the complete Excel file
only the active sheet
no attachment but I want a certain range or cell in the message

There are days you'll find this question 3 times in a row...

The answers can of course be found here:
http://www.rondebruin.nl/sendmail.htm


----------



## Von Pookie (Feb 6, 2006)

> The answers can of course be found here:
> http://www.rondebruin.nl/sendmail.htm



If you're using Outlook or Outlook Express, sure. We seem to get a lot of users running Lotus Notes, however (me included in that, actually--I would prefer Outlook but unfortunately don't have a choice. Bah)


----------



## Joe4 (Feb 6, 2006)

Don't forget the ever popular
*"How do I move a row from Sheet1 to the next available row in Sheet2"?*
and
*"How do I write an IF formula with more than 7 conditions?"*,
though I would have to agree with Kristy and say the multiple condition SUMIF is probably the most popular.


----------



## Von Pookie (Feb 6, 2006)

> ...though I would have to agree with Kristy and say the multiple condition SUMIF is probably the most popular.



er...that wasn't me


----------



## Joe4 (Feb 6, 2006)

> er...that wasn't me


It appears that the brain isn't firing on all cylinders today!  You were the last poster before my reply, not the first.  

I agree with Guentjo's initial post!


----------



## Guentjo (Feb 6, 2006)

**** Straight!


----------



## Norie (Feb 8, 2006)

How about this one?

I have X number of worksheets/books and 1 'master' worksheet/book how can 
I get all the data into the 'master' automatically whenever the other sheets are updated?


----------



## XLGibbs (Feb 8, 2006)

We are all missing the most obvious one.

"Can you post a sample of your data?"


----------



## Norie (Feb 9, 2006)

XLGibbs

That's not the most obvious one.

Surely it's 'What exactly are you trying to do'?


----------



## erik.van.geit (Feb 9, 2006)

> XLGibbs
> 
> That's not the most obvious one.
> 
> Surely it's 'What exactly are you trying to do'?


the one that I see the most is
*What happened to my stuff?*


----------



## XLGibbs (Feb 10, 2006)

You are absolutely correct Mr.Van Geit...of course, all three appear together many, many times


----------



## Brian from Maui (Feb 11, 2006)

> We are all missing the most obvious one.
> 
> "Can you post a sample of your data?"
> 
> Surely it's 'What exactly are you trying to do'?



Guilty on all counts!


----------

